# Arm & Leg Service Station



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

New service station in Jacksonville AZ owned and operated by the Gouge Bros.
The guys make no bones about what it will cost to filler up!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

OPPs


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that's where I got gas last weekend!

Or maybe that was the taco place


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Nice job, neat signs.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Good job, Ted!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Super job.

Nice use of detailing too. Is that the Model Power Esso sign?


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work! I really like the details.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

OOOPS again!, dang puters!! 
Thanks all ! 
Ya Matt thats the one. 
6 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Ted, that works just fine. I like the signs, No Bull.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Ted 

Really like the station. The curved wrapping worked out quite well. What is the source for the pop machine? 

Robert


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Ya Greg I remember a old station that my dad use to gas at that had that sign. 
Robert, Evilbay under G scale trains /accessories.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice in deed. Lots of detail. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Very nice! I like the details.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks great.
I too like the signs.

There is a guy That is the service man for Colorado Wandering around Bouse trying to find Ted's layout. I gave him directions. But He has his cell phone off. 
What a twit. 

He came down there to visit some relative. Asked me what to do in Bouse. So I told him to go look the train layout.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job Ted. The name really fits too.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted - The town of Jacksonville will be sending you a fine for that illegal sidewalk sign. You know they are allowed in that district. 
Nice job on the signs though.

Scott


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Arm & Leg Service Station*

Scott, 
The Gouge Brothers give all Jacksonville city council members free oil changes & tune-ups, 
so needless to say they had no problem getting a variance on the sign code.


----------

